# Bayou Boer Goats Last doe to kid!



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Tequila Sunrise is in her stall having contractions lots of streaming and pushing slightly! Hoping for doe kids out of her!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Poor girl is so uncomfortable!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well her udder looks full  Thinking pink for you! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Her udder is very full! Looks like it is going to bust! =)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Quite an udder on her! Hope she is having a easy pink kidding!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is uncomfortable...looks like she's doing the up and down thing,huh?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How exciting!! Thinking pink for you!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes she is up down up down up down her water just broke and she got up to see what that was...lol


Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: I am excited for you!! I still have til March.....it's killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Hee hee I wish she would just lay down and push already she keeps getting up and down she is a first timer though so that's probably why.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How old is Tequila?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

She is a December 2012 doe

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

She just delivered two big beautiful does!!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

woohoo! congrats! You got what you were hoping!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :stars: :leap: :leap: :clap: :clap: WooHoo! Pics needed!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

They are still very much wet sorry for the nasty pics

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww.........super cute!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! That's awesome!  :dance::wahoo::stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap::clap: Congrats! Good girl!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Eeekkk I am thrilled 2 does! Yeah! I get to keep them! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Look like keepers!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you! Keepers so far for sure!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

